# black and white with color??



## beckie101879 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would like to keep some color in a black and white photo or add color. I have done it playing with hues and the saturation on another program but its difficult and pixelated. I wanted to something like keep they eyes blue cheeks pink. Is this program capable? I just got it today! If any one has any ideas please help me i would greatly appreciate it...


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

It's possible, but it usually starts with a color photo, then selectively converted to B/W.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

A) what program do you have
did you shoot it in b\w? if so did you shoot it in RAW? If not then all the color information is gone, so you would have to go in and "color" everything. 

the way to do this correctly is you take a picture in color. bring it into your PP program duplicate the layer desaturate it and then go and erase the parts u want colored


----------



## beckie101879 (Dec 14, 2007)

its in color.. and i have photo impact pro 11


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont know photo impact pro. but if you have it in color good, your going to want to duplicate the layer so you have two layers, then desaturate the top layer. this way you now have one layer in color and one in b\w. get your eraser and erase the parts of the TOP layer that you want to keep in color.


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 18, 2007)

I did this with cs3 and a black and white layer


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

you could always just use the history tool


----------

